# CDN Army equipment selection



## MAJOR_Baker (24 Sep 2003)

How does the CDN DND personnel select a vehicle or weapon?  Put out bids, test, select?  Does Canada still follow STANAG?  I was wondering what type of competition the Gelandewagen had?  Why was it chosen?


----------



## Jason Jarvis (24 Sep 2003)

Major,

For a fairly unbiased, albeit academic view on the Canadian military and its policies and procurement strategies, visit the Canadian American Strategic Review at  http://www.sfu.ca/casr/. 

Other members might have different opinions on this website, but I‘ve always found it fairly objective (if somewhat distant from the grunt on the ground).


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (24 Sep 2003)

Maybe times are changing with the Daimler but in the past if it was not made in Quebec than forget it. Ended up with a lot of useless crap as a result. Maybe Daimler figured out how the old kick back thing works.


----------



## rolandstrong (24 Sep 2003)

I did speak to some folks that had an inside on the G-Wagen. Apparently a full request for tender was placed to all worldwide producers of military pattern vehicle. The standards and requirements were particularly specific. Turns out that the G-Wagen was the only applicant. Won through default.


----------



## rolandstrong (24 Sep 2003)

I did speak to some folks that had an inside on the G-Wagen. Apparently a full request for tender was placed to all worldwide producers of military pattern vehicle. The standards and requirements were particularly specific. Turns out that the G-Wagen was the only applicant. Won through default.


----------



## Jason Jarvis (24 Sep 2003)

"I was sort of surprised by the tone of the article...especially since their was a lot of anger about increasing American content of their weapons to 65%, it seems to me not to be way out of line... but what‘s with the if it isn‘t made in Canada we won‘t buy it? Since when is the Gelandewagen manufactured in Canada? Daimler must have said they would build a factory."

Hey now, I said *fairly* unbiased -- I didn‘t say they were Vulcans!

I‘m not sure what it‘s like south of the border, Major, but up here I think you‘ll find that a majority of pro-defence websites are all fairly conservative, right-wing oriented. No one‘s been terribly happy about the way the CF has been treated for at least 35 years (I‘m thinking back to unification), and especially since 1993.

So of course the editorials are going to be a little more hardline. All the same, I do like the way the CASR site discusses options and possible solutions.

But Roland‘s right, the CF has been afflicted for many years with a "buy Quebec" and/or "buy Canadian" mentality. I can think of a few glaring examples of this: the Iltis, the LUVW, ADATS (although this seems to have been rescued somehow lately) and let‘s not forget, the CH-146 Griffon. Others no doubt could rhyme off a few more.

H*ll, from what I‘ve read, it looks to me like the G-wagon is going to be a nice piece of kit. But I kind of hoped we‘d get the Land Rover and kit them up like the Royal Marines do -- they just look mean!   :threat:  

But as someone recently reminded me, don‘t believe everything you read. And there are many more members of this board with far more experience than me!


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Sep 2003)

Yes we do follow STANAG.


----------

